# A scale-distance question



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

At one end of my layout I will have a "city edge" scene where a row of building flats will be mounted against a city backdrop to give a feel that you are at the edge of a large city. One street will be modeled and that street will be between the building flats and the mainline track which will be "looping by" on an elevated viaduct. I'll use the Walthers concrete street sections to simulate the sidewalks and streets. See the poor hand drawing that I attached.

I intentionally want this scene to feel a bit cramped....picture where large cities and trains yards often come together. I have not bought the scene parts yet though but need to get the viaduct in place so I am struggling with deciding on how close to put the viaduct to the backdrop. I want it close enough that I don't waste space but need to leave room for the scene. The building flats that I have looked at are basically 2" in depth but I want to add the city street with sidewalks. So what is your recommendation on distance to leave between the closest edge of my viaduct and the backdrop? Anyone have a tip or experience to pass along?

Thank you!

Walman


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Give yourself a half inch between the road and the viaduct and you should be good. Look up on Walthers website to find the width of the road that you plan to use, and the depth of the buildings you plan to use. It's really that easy. Don't over think this, your plan looks good.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind if there will be any curvature to the track or
a curved turnout where you want your scene: The ends of the loco and 
cars will swing wide on the curves. Test them on the curves,
measure the swing and place your scenery accordingly.

Don


----------

